# Sponsor police check



## AussieSarah (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi,

Just getting our partner visa app together. 

Just wondering if, as the Australian sponsor for my English partner, will i need a Australian police check? I can't really find a answer if i will for sure need this. It just says everywhere that i will be asked for it if needed. Trying to reduce processing time so was wanting to get it done before applying. But i don't want to pay for it if i am not going to need it. 

Also my Australian mother is writting a stat dec for us but she does not have a passport and i don't see it nessesary for her to pay for a copy of her birth certificate for just a stat dec. Is she able to use her drivers license for stat dec id? 

Thanks for your help. I'd be lost without this forum.

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## missmullen (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi

The reason you need to provide either a certified copy of your mothers passport or birth certificate is to prove she is an Australian citizen / permanent resident. The drivers licence does not prove this. So if she does not have a passport, she will need to obtain a birth certificate from RBDM - it doesn't cost much.

Can you advise where Immi state a police check for the sponsor may be required? I have not heard of this before...


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

I believe a police check for the sponsor is only required if children of the applicant are also being sponsored.


----------



## dusty_springfield (May 19, 2011)

I agree with whatnext. Cheers


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

Missmullen.. Thanks for your comment above.. It made me realise that 3 of my 4 stat decs only provided drivers license.. Can't believe I missed that!!!! I'll get them to have a copy of their passports certified and send to CO. Do you think I should have them redo the stay decs or just send the certified copy of passports??


----------



## dusty_springfield (May 19, 2011)

Hi whatnext,

I think there's no need to redo the witness statements, just supplement their certified copies of passport will be fine.

Cheers,


----------



## nettle (Jul 17, 2011)

whatnext said:


> Missmullen.. Thanks for your comment above.. It made me realise that 3 of my 4 stat decs only provided drivers license.. Can't believe I missed that!!!! I'll get them to have a copy of their passports certified and send to CO. Do you think I should have them redo the stay decs or just send the certified copy of passports??


Oh no - you are not the only one I just realised we didn't provide anything, we just sent the stat dec forms - my partner organised it as he's the Australian one and he said that was all we needed - I am so mad at him, the one bit I leave for him to do and he just doesn't read it properly!! I'm hoping you don't just get rejected because you haven't provided that when you have heaps of other evidence??? Aggghhhh!


----------



## Vyktoria (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the stat decs don't have to be from Australians. We're in the US and we can have Americans do ours. No need to be angry.


----------



## nettle (Jul 17, 2011)

Vyktoria said:


> I'm pretty sure the stat decs don't have to be from Australians. We're in the US and we can have Americans do ours. No need to be angry.


Thanks Vyktoria, I think we all just want everything to be perfect and it is frustrating when you spend so much time on it to realise you forgot something. I'll try to be a bit more chilled about it


----------



## missmullen (Jun 9, 2011)

Vyktoria said:


> I'm pretty sure the stat decs don't have to be from Australians. We're in the US and we can have Americans do ours. No need to be angry.


The stat decs do need to be from Australians, hence the need for a passport / birth certificate to prove their validity... The Partner Booklet & Form 888 are quite clear on this.


----------



## dusty_springfield (May 19, 2011)

As I know, all witness relationship statements must go along with their passports/ birth cert. to prove their id. At least 2 Au witness statements preferable but not essential, and I know 1 application was granted w/o form 888, they just provided standard witness statements from different countries. 

Cheers


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Argh I didn't even read the bit about sending proof of citizenship of stat decs! I got the stat decs witnessed and sent them off with the application. What a donut!! DIAC didn't mention last week but I'll get the passports/ birth certificates tomorrow. Bigs oops!!


----------



## whatnext (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah I re read the form today and it does say passport or Australian birth certificate. Only one of mine had passport and the other 3 had drivers licenses. Seems it's a common mistake.


----------



## nettle (Jul 17, 2011)

Bear said:


> Argh I didn't even read the bit about sending proof of citizenship of stat decs! I got the stat decs witnessed and sent them off with the application. What a donut!! DIAC didn't mention last week but I'll get the passports/ birth certificates tomorrow. Bigs oops!!


Bear - we did the same as you - I am going to call my case officer tomorrow and see what she says - I'm hoping the fact we had about 6 and they were all witnessed in Australia might mean she can be flexible? I will let you know how I get on! To be fair though I checked the brochure and it is one line easily missed! Sure there are more of us who don't go on the forum and didn't ever realise.


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Let's hope so Nettle. I can get 3 of the 4 easily - the 4th would only take an extra week to get. Maybe we could scan them in & email if necessary. Let me know how you get on today 


----------

